# Chaldfont's Serpent Amphora Chronicle



## Chaldfont (Jan 7, 2003)

A few weeks back, after moving far from my native land, I started a Scarred Lands campaign with my old gaming group using OpenRPG.
We began with 1st-3rd level characters and I chose the Serpent Amphora  as our first adventure.
It has been so much fun that we will continue on with the series, playing Serpent in the Fold next.

So I will post links to the transcripts of our OpenRPG sessions to this thread to document the campaign. I hope that anyone insterested in the Scarred Lands, OpenRPG or the Serpent Amphora adventures will find it interesting.

Note that my players sometimes use foul language so if you don't like that kind of thing, you have had fair warning.


----------



## Chaldfont (Jan 7, 2003)

*The Characters*

*Malinor:* A young member of a nearly wiped out Veshian vigil. Malinor had a bad childhood growing up in Hollowfaust and left there for Vesh after seeing his late brother turn up as a zombie sewer cleaner.

*Petadig:* A halfling monk who is a former slave. Tormented by humans most of his life, Petadig finally found work as a courier and trouble shooter for a Hollowfaust guildsman named Vengir. A mission for his employer brings him to Trela.

*SpiritDreamer:* A wood elf druid with an affinity for wolves, SpiritDreamer set out to see the world and follow where Denev would lead him.

*Hashar:* An old, darkskinned guildsman of Hollowfaust, Hashar is on a mission to Lave, capital of Vesh for a rare herb needed by his father to further his research. Hashar often forgets that those not from the Faust are uneasy around the undead.


----------



## Chaldfont (Jan 7, 2003)

Here are the logs for the first five sessions:

Serpent Amphora, Part I 

Serpent Amphora, Part II 

Serpent Amphora, Part III 

Plaguefever's Barrow 

Serpent Amphora, Part IV


----------

